# FIX: When trying to install with novacom command Touchpad sticks at HP logo



## FunkandSoda (Aug 25, 2011)

i just thought i give some advice on how i could fix it for people having the same issue:

i'm using windows 7 / 64 bit.
my first flashing of android worked but i had no bootloader and no recovery probably because i had a 
custom kernel installed which took too much of memory on boot partition.

i then tried to reinstall moboot and cwm by creating a new cminstall folder on the tp with no luck.

when typing in the command for novacom install in cmd window it didn't work with failure "access denied".
i noticed this wasn't the case when i flashed it the first time.
so i tried starting cmd.exe with administrator rights.

now the command was accepted but* after this the screen on the touchpad changed to the hp logo and that was all*. i waited about 5 minutes. then i had to reset with power button and the led button.

i doctored my touchpad and tried again. same failure.

*now i took several steps which finally fixed it but i don't know which of the steps were really necessary:*

go to your palm, inc directory and delete the acmeinstaller file. redownload the acmeinstaller and unpack it to the palm, inc directory. give full rights to the windows user you are currently logged in for the novacom.exe and the acmeinstaller file.

now check that the cminstall folder with the files you want to install is on the touchpad. reboot with holding power and vol up and try the novacom install command again.

in my case now it worked fine even without granting admin rights for the cmd.exe.


----------



## Djblue (Oct 15, 2011)

Thanks I'm trying this now

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------

